# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компании продолжают игнорировать шум, как причину потери продуктивности

## Labs

Исследование среди европейских компаний обнаружило, что плохая акустика в офисе и шумные коллеги резко сокращают продуктивность сотрудников.

Исследование, проведенное Plantronics в Великобритании, Франции и Германии, показывает, что офисный шум негативно влияет на сотрудников и качество их работы (89,9% респондентов в Великобритании, 96,5% в Германии и 93,5% во Франции). Компаниям сложно справиться с отвлекающими шумами в офисном помещении, а сотрудникам все труднее сфокусироваться на работе. 

Офисы с открытой планировкой создают серьезные шумовые помехи. Сотрудники во всех трех странах отмечают снижение продуктивности как общий эффект шума, и считают, что они могли бы быть более эффективными в менее шумном окружении (54,1% респондентов в Великобритании, 65,1% в Германии и 65,5% во Франции).  Отвлекающий шум может стать причиной стрессов и других физических заболеваний, таких как головные боли и мигрени, которые находятся в числе основных жалоб во всех странах. Три четверти опрошенных сотрудников считают, что в их компании не предпринимаются никакие действия для решения проблемы шума или меры оказываются неэффективными. Чтобы избавиться от отвлекающих шумов и оставаться более продуктивными в среднем 60% опрошенных респондентов слушают музыку через гарнитуру.

*Новые способы работы*

В среднем только половина всех респондентов (47,7% в Великобритании, 51,4% в Германии и 51,3% во Франции) отмечают, что они по-прежнему работают пять дней в неделю. Гибкие рабочие графики становятся все популярнее, офисные планировки также радикально изменяются — отрытая планировка становится нормой, и все меньше людей работают на фиксированном рабочем месте.  Этот новый способ работы может создать серьезные акустические сложности без корректировки звукового пространства. Как результат, сотрудники в Германии, Великобритании и Франции считают шумных коллег самой большой проблемой в офисе.

«Акустика имеет большое значение для продуктивности и удовлетворенности сотрудников, — говорит Филип Ванхут (Philip Vanhoutte), старший вице-президент и управляющий директор в регионе Европа и Африка компании Plantronics. — Компаниям крайне важно понимать, как звуковые эффекты отражаются на практическом результате, и предпринять необходимые действия, чтобы изменить звуковую обстановку. Мы твердо убеждены, в том, что сотрудникам необходимы правильные коммуникационные решения. Не важно, происходит ли работа в привычном открытом офисе, аэропорте, кафе или дома».

*Гарнитуры для шумного окружения*

Качество деловых переговоров должно быть идеальным, независимо от места и используемого устройства. К сожалению, результаты исследования показывают, что в действительности совершить телефонный звонок в шумном окружении остается наиболее сложной задачей (для 63% респондентов в Великобритании, 51% в Германии и 59,8% во Франции). С появлением четырех новых продуктов для Unified Communications от Plantronics, офисные сотрудники могут быть уверены, в том, что будут иметь возможность сфокусироваться, связываться и взаимодействовать в открытом офисе и в дороге.

Новые предложения включают Blackwire 725, первую стереогарнитуру для Unified Communications от Plantronics с активным шумоподавлением (ANC), созданную для тех, кто стремится всегда быть сфокусированным в шумном офисе. Voyager Edge UC — новая модель в линейке Bluetooth-гарнитур Voyager, предназначенная для мобильных сотрудников. Портативный беспроводной спикерфон Calisto 610, позволяет использовать возможности технологии Unified Communications в дороге. Теперь сотрудники в офисе и в дороге имеют инструменты, которые он могут использовать для контроля над окружающими шумами, что позволяет им хорошо слышать и быть четко услышанными.

----------

